# CAC Boomerang Manuals Documents



## A46-167 (Jun 13, 2008)

I am trying to find CAC Boomerang Manuals and Documents. Specifically CAC overhaul and part guides.

I am currently building A46-167 and A46-73 to airworthy. Any assistance would be great.

BEN MORGAN
Sydney.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry I'm no help Ben, but I do wish you the best of luck with your restorations mate, can't have enough Boomerangs flying! Interesting to see they are both 85 sqn birds.


----------



## breadroll (Jun 13, 2008)

Check your PM


----------



## ausflyboy (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Ben, I have got an overhaul manual, pilots manual and a parts manual...parts manual isn't pdf'd as it is MASSIVE!!!!
The parts manual is invaluable as its helped me tremendously in my rebuild of A46-67..the overhaul manual is good but really only helps with dissasembling key components.

Chris


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 24, 2008)

G'day Chris, how goes the restoration mate? I hope all is well and I wish you all the best in your restoration.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll echo Wildcats statement


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Not to change the subject to much but if you go here Courtesy Aircraft, Inc.: premier dealer of quality Warbird and civilian aircraft they have one currently for sale.

Commonwealth CA-13
“BOOMERANG” FIGHTER
N32CS s/n A46-139
Price Reduced $389,000


----------



## chook (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Ben
I cant you help you with your reference request but own a welding business and am well connected in the mechanical industry and would love to offer any assistance you require. Of course you would be doing me a favour so I'd expect nor accept any payment.

Chook


----------

